# Tensaw



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

:reallycrying

Today i wanted to bring a firend along so we targeted on bream.

we didnt check the river stage before we left, and we knew it would be a little high.

We launched at Hubbards, and it pretty high!

We ran to douglas lake and started fishing. As soon as we started we were seeying bass hit on the bank evrywhere ( not gar and crap in the middle). We were seeying crabs every were flowin with the current, and the threadfin shad were thick.We began searching moving fast looking for some bream, when we came to a creek mouth and saw a 12'' bass eating the shad, and my dad flipped in the creek and we all watched him comeout and eat! We threw him back and my dad pitched in there again and caught a little yearling bass, and we just kept seeying one pretty good sized hiiting way back and never got it to eat. My friend did ending up catching a pretty good bream, which was released because we didnt have enough to eat.

Yellow River Tommarow!


----------

